# Newbie - Just about to start treatment



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Hello!
I am 51 years old and I have just started treatment with the hormone patches this morning(2 x 100 mg every 48 hours).  Has anyone experienced any problems with using these?  It seems like a really big dose!  I am half expecting to faint or something!!
In ten days I have to go and get a scan and blood test done.  Can you recommend any clinics that will do this?  I live south of Manchester.
I am having my fertility treatment in Spain using donor eggs.  Excited and anxious like you all!  It's all I can think about!
I am so glad to find that other ladies my age are standing up and trying to have their baby.  You are all incredible!
I miscarried my own baby at 10 weeks five years ago.  Afterwards I went to my GP and told him that I really wanted to try again and would he help me.  He was adamant - no, bad age for pregnancy, no.  My hormone levels were tested and okay.  Nursing my dad at home with me and the worry/stress of losing him to a disease, my periods stopped suddenly one year later.  Dad died in May last year and I feel that I want to grab life by the throat again now and not let it pass me by without fulfilling dreams.  This is a huge one!
I run regularly and this is my marathon!
I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear mandalay
Hi and welcome to ff, I wanted to reply as I noticed you hadn't had any replies and I now how that can feel! I'm sorry about your dad That must have been hard. You are not alone in wanting to grab your chance, I am 49 and doing the same, we are probably going to cz for DE. I'm not sure about patches, I had estrofem on last transfer 4 a day orally. I got my scan with babybonds but not sure about your area, I also went to the nearest infertility clinic for bloods and they let me attend as a private patient. I wish you the very best in your journey, I have had 1 DEIVF last november so if you have any questions feel free to PM me
Mrctobe xx


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

Hi Mandalay,

Congratulations on starting treatment, I hope it will be a success for you!

I had DE in Spain and was on 100mcg patches also. I had one patch leading up to transfer then 2 patches after, up until 12 weeks. The progesterone pessaries started a couple of days before the transfer.

The reason the patch dose is higher is they continuously release a small amount into your bloodstream over 72 hours, it is not like a tablet where you get the dose all at once. It keeps your blood level of estrogen more stable than tablets & I also didn't get the nausea I had with tablets. It also worked 

B xxx


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for your replies!
I am so pleased to hear that you battled through to welcome your daughter, bombsh3ll.  And I am glad that you are starting to 'live' again!!
And I wish you every success Mrsctobe!  I hope you won't might me popping up for updates on how you are?
As far as I know, I may be going back to Spain for transfer around 22nd January.  I think I have found a clinic to do the tests.
It's a struggle that you wouldn't take on for anything else, would you!


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry Mrsctobe.  I just read the bottom of your profile (it isn't on this reply format).  What happened to you last November?  Where did you go?
So far I have nothing but praise for IREMA in Spain.


----------



## Mrsctobe (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Mandalay
I went to fertimed in CZ but didn't know until transfer day that there was 4 recipients to the donor, (matching must be a farce?!) and she was over stimmed and produced over 30 eggs, I don't believe they were good quality eggs and BFN 17th December. But it's onwards and upwards and I  think I have found good clinic in Prague (European ivf international) which doesn't have the shared program and is affordable for us 4500E. I looked at Spain and there is very good reviews on the clinic forum for your clinic but spain was just that bit too expensive for us. This journey is not for the faint hearted is it! All the best and will keep you posted and would love to have updates from you too
Mrsctobe xx


----------



## mandalay (Sep 20, 2013)

I hope it goes well for you Mrsctobe.  I'm sure it will.  I feel very sorry for the poor donor in CZ.  She must have been in agony!  I find that the hormone patches just give me low pelvic aches but I suppose that is normal.  It feels a bit like firing up the engine!


----------

